# Who uses Tactical Angler Power Clips?



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I saw a report not too long ago and I think I saw the clip being used. I'm looking for some feedback on them. I'm thinking of replacing my BB swivels and split rings on popping and stick bait rigs with the Studio Ocean Mark BB Swivel clips which are similar. Eliminates having to use split ring pliers which would be nice and seems faster. Just wondering if anyone has used them and found out it didn't work out as advertised.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

There are a few guys that are obsessed with them on here and I have to admit that I too will be using them before long. Seem like a very well designed product and their following suggests reliability. Always been a foe of additional terminal gear but this time I feel different.


----------



## andrewsa43 (Mar 1, 2015)

In a perfect world, I would stop and retie overtime I change a lure. But since its not I use the angler clips. I really like them. Nice to be able to switch out an inshore bait quick to try and find what the ticket is for that day.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

andrewsa43 said:


> In a perfect world, I would stop and retie overtime I change a lure. But since its not I use the angler clips. I really like them. Nice to be able to switch out an inshore bait quick to try and find what the ticket is for that day.


 I live in that "perfect world" I guess!!! I always retie everytime I change baits but then again I pretty much rig and tie knots for a living so it doesn't take much time at all for me to do so.

I'm going to give the TA clips a try this coming year.


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

I've tried the clips, but living on the Magnolia River which is very clear, I need to minimize visible hardware. So I tie on a long leader (8-9') onto my braid, and then tie/retie lures. It really doesn't take any more time (maybe 60 seconds) to tie on a lure as it does to use the clips, and over here it makes a different on my success.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Ive heard nothing but good things from those who use them
I personally like tieing direct but if ur in a yak and having only so many rods I see where this could be a mans best friend per say... I guess I need a yak before I get the clips hahaha


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

I have used them. They work well in some situations. They weigh down the front of some top water lures and effect long pauses. They work great with the Tactical Angler Stalker though! 

I prefer to use a clip I discovered when fly fishing. They are called "no - knot fas-snap". They are smaller and have less of an effect on the natural action of most lures. 

Here's a picture:

















I tie them on with a loop knot and then plug and play lures as the conditions change. I use them when targeting slot sized inshore species. Here's a fish from yesterday: 









No worries about it failing. 


Just my personal opinion. 

I sold a fly rod to a gentleman on here, he asked a few questions about them once he arrived home and realized there was one attached to the tippet. Maybe he will chime in and tell you his experiences with them. 

-Nick


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

I happened to be in Academy today and saw a different version which appear to be much smaller than the tactical anglers. Made of stainless steel and you tie the fixed end onto your line/leader, squeeze and the other end separates to put through the eye on your lure. $1.99 per pack.


----------



## testoner (Oct 18, 2014)

Kim, I use them and you probably saw them on some of my posts. I use them them on one of my two rods that I carry. This allows me to quickly change lures, which for this rod, are my topwater and crankbaits. I think the negatives of the terminal tackle of the clip is pretty small in relation to the lure size and action, so I'm not worried about presentation as much in this case. 80% of the time, I tie my plastics directly on and don't use a clip, but not always. This is to keep the presentation down for finicky fish. However, as you can see in the picture many fish don't seem to care.

My thoughts on terminal tackle and finicky fish. I grew up fly fishing for very discerning mountain stream trout where presentation of your fly and what it looked like was everything. I, personally, don't think most of the saltwater fish in the flats are all that picky when compared to others I've seen. When they turn off, I think it is due more to presentation than the tackle/lure not looking right. So, the clip probably has less bearing. I'm not saying always, just normally. I may be wrong. My wife would tell you I probably am.


----------

